# kernel panic during install



## eydaimon (Jan 13, 2012)

https://img.skitch.com/20120113-d82d48t29pqtdwp55h1h4x6y5s.png

Please let me know what additional information I should provide or how I can help debug this further.


```
machdep.cpu.vendor: GenuineIntel
machdep.cpu.brand_string: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2012)

Depends on which version of FreeBSD was being used.  If 9.0-RELEASE, probably best to post to freebsd-stable or freebsd-current.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

Make sure the hardware is good, especially memory.


----------



## Sfynx (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I would run memtest86+ on it for at least a day and see what it says. Does this only occur with this one FreeBSD version?


----------

